
Show HN: #Hashtag #all #your #texts - napolux
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hashtag!/id741401935?l=it&ls=1&mt=8
======
officialjunk
don't you want to only hash the relevant keywords instead of every word? if
everyone used this app, it would make the hashtag not useful anymore, right?
or am i missing something?

~~~
napolux
You are definitely missing something. :D

Have you ever noticed (dumb) people that hashtag everthing they write?

This is an app for them. :D

